# Boot Fit



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

mrpenguin said:


> Hey Everyone
> I ride a lib TRS Pro 150. Mission bindings (med), and boot size 9. I wear an 8 shoe.


Hi Mr P,

Boot size 9 and shoe size 8 signals the source of your discomfort and riding issues. Possibly we can help and get you some relief. Your snowboard boot size will always be smaller than your US (Brannock) shoe size.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Your mind will be blown when you finally get boots that really, truly fit you. The amount of control you'll get will be like nothing you've ever seen before. Seriously, bro. It will blow your mind. Usually people mistakenly buy their exact shoe size in snowboard boots. That's way too big. Proper boot fit is a size or a size and a half below your shoe size. If your boots are a size above your shoes then it's a miracle you've still got your toenails.


----------



## mrpenguin (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks Gents. Looks like it's time to go shopping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Fielding said:


> Proper boot fit is a size or a size and a half below your shoe size. If your boots are a size above your shoes then it's a miracle you've still got your toenails.


We suggest always using a barefoot measurement to begin the sizing process. Sizing based on shoe size can (and very often does) lead to further problems.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I started with size 10 Vans Shaun Palmer signature series... Thought they were the shit for years, and I could ride pretty well in them! Now I'm in a size 8 Burton Driver X. Mind blasted. Too good! 150,000%!


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Over the course of about 5 years I went from 11 in Burton (like my street shoe size) to a 10 in Burton (suddenly I had control!) to a size 9 in 32 boots (holy shit control!). Like bro said somewhere, there's no precise number for shoe to snowboard boot conversion. You gotta get fitted. Or, if you really can't get to a shop, then you can trace your foot and figure out your mondo size. But I advise doing it at a shop because they can help you tweak the fit using heat and shims. And usually they will provide followup service if you're having trouble later.


----------



## mrpenguin (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks! I tried a 7 1/2 and they were perfect. Hoping to get out before all the snow melts... freaking work... lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mrpenguin said:


> Thanks! I tried a 7 1/2 and they were perfect.


And that's how it's done, no bitching, no arguing, just taking good advice, getting it done, and hopefully having better snowboarding to come!


----------

